# What is best time of year for snow blower deals?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

are the best deals of the year coming up in spring or summer or fall?

want to pick up some low priced projects for the summer.

when have you all received the best deals?

brag about your best deals too .


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Late winter and fall I've seemed to be more successful at finding the right snowblower deals. Although summer prices can be really low I've found that the pickings are slim. I can find Craftsman, Mtd, and other low end machines for low cost all year long. But I usually like to purchase the higher end models which seem to be easier to find in fall and late winter.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd say over the next 1-2 months, as the season is winding down.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

End of winter and Spring time I've heard and read.

Fall is when you want to have your projects ready to roll......


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Last week for the smaller shops, 3-8 weeks for everybody.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Best deal ever for me was a Feb 2006 sale at Home Depot. 2006 was the first year HD started carrying John Deere lawn tractor equipment. Apparently, the store manager wanted to free up floor space for the HOT new tractors and slashed the snow blower prices by 75%. I picked a new Ariens ST1332DLE for $450 plus tax. When I arrived to pick up unit there were customers with pick-up trucks buying 2-3 blowers at a pop. My wife gave me that don't even think about it look. The Ariens did not have power steering so I added skate wheels to make moving it in storage easier. I wound up selling the Ariens this year for $500 (to downsize to Husqvarna ST224P for wife). I could have gotten more, but I felt guilty making a profit on a 11 year old blower.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

wow08816 said:


> Best deal ever for me was a Feb 2006 sale at Home Depot. 2006 was the first year HD started carrying John Deere lawn tractor equipment. Apparently, the store manager wanted to free up floor space for the HOT new tractors and slashed the snow blower prices by 75%. I picked a new Ariens ST1332DLE for $450 plus tax. When I arrived to pick up unit there were customers with pick-up trucks buying 2-3 blowers at a pop. My wife gave me that don't even think about it look. The Ariens did not have power steering so I added skate wheels to make moving it in storage easier. I wound up selling the Ariens this year for $500 (to downsize to Husqvarna ST224P for wife). I could have gotten more, but I felt guilty making a profit on a 11 year old blower.


I think he is looking for a project blower. But that is a good score. I've found that stores now just pack up big ticket seasonal items and store them away for next season in there warehouses or ship them to where the seasonal items are needed. I have asked and that is what some floor associates tell me.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I buy any time I find a really good deal whatever time of year. Two years ago my wife found a JD 1032 at the end of a driveway with a free sign on it. 10 minutes work and it was running fine. I changed the belts, drive disc and changed the oil. After doing that I aired the tires and adjusted the skids and then I sold it. My Ariens 724 Sno Tek was used exactly 2 times and I bought it for $150. Got the sales recpt, owners manual other paperwork. It still had the little "add oil to this engine ..." Around the fuel filler neck. 
This year I didn't buy a thing because everyone was *trying* to sell their blowers for premium money. Old junk was listed for insane prices north of $400. I stopped looking weeks ago.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

My best deal was my 2nd. 

walking the dog last summer and at the end of a drive was a HS828 with a free sign on it. fired right up and I drove it home. 

needed a auger belt, impeller bearing, and a service , and that was pretty much it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> My best deal was my 2nd.
> 
> walking the dog last summer and at the end of a drive was a HS828 with a free sign on it. fired right up and I drove it home.
> 
> needed a auger belt, impeller bearing, and a service , and that was pretty much it.


Now that is hard to beat.....!!!

:blowerhug:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it's safe to say the summer is usually the best time since the buyer isn't up against the wall with snow piling up and in a have to buy something mode. But like the "FREE" Honda above, deals come along all the time but they usually are snapped up quick so if you're not always looking you don't even know what you missed.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I think it's safe to say the summer is usually the best time since the buyer isn't up against the wall with snow piling up and in a have to buy something mode. But like the "FREE" Honda above, deals come along all the time but they usually are snapped up quick so if you're not always looking you don't even know what you missed.


That may be my case, I have not seen a single Free Honda single stage snowblower, not per say a hydrostatic 2 stage Honda in my area.......


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

wow08816 said:


> When I arrived to pick up unit there were customers with pick-up trucks buying 2-3 blowers at a pop. My wife gave me that don't even think about it look.



Don't you hate that look? I got that a few times over 36 years of marriage. I think the last time was when I went to a sidewalk sale, and came back with 50 ft of sidewalk. You don't want to know what happened when I went Ice fishing....


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

apparently now is a good time to look, Just sold one and found another, Seems there going fast and showing up just as fast.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dauntae said:


> apparently now is a good time to look, Just sold one and found another, Seems there going fast and showing up just as fast.


I'm hoping.

Like to pick up a couple projects. Between blowers, a couple- 3 subarus , and a toyota truck, the wife is ready to divorce me. 

she just does not understand that this all keeps me outta the bars and getting in some "real" trouble.


----------



## Ron in PA (Mar 27, 2017)

I know this post is about buying used, but I have to say I'm disappointed that I can't seem to find a good spring deal on a new leftover. I found the Ariens model that I'm considering at two different dealerships and the best I could do at one of them was $100 off for a cash deal. I also called a couple Honda dealerships and ZERO discount on their leftovers.

I'd prefer buying from a small dealership than a big box store, but if they aren't willing to negotiate at this time of the year, I might as well just wait until next year's models come out to see if there were any upgrades or changes.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Seems stores don't sell off there stock like they used to, Many will put them in storage and sell them at full price next season. Seems they don't always let you know that your buying last year's model at full price any more, Only those who know the differences in the years model will know the difference.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ron in PA said:


> I know this post is about buying used, but I have to say I'm disappointed that I can't seem to find a good spring deal on a new leftover. I found the Ariens model that I'm considering at two different dealerships and the best I could do at one of them was $100 off for a cash deal. I also called a couple Honda dealerships and ZERO discount on their leftovers.
> 
> I'd prefer buying from a small dealership than a big box store, but if they aren't willing to negotiate at this time of the year, I might as well just wait until next year's models come out to see if there were any upgrades or changes.


people will be moving this spring/summer out of snow country and you may be able to find a good deal on a low hour blower.


i don't like or trust dealers.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd say were well into the notch now. At some point the leftovers get stashed away wherever the dealer has space. Right now they can convert a unit into cash and not need to find it a summer home. Also, in many markets lawn machines haven't really taken off for the season so any sale is a good sale.

Pete


----------

